

Tell HN: Merry Christmas - Anon84

Best wishes for all, and may you spend it with your loved ones.
======
tokenadult
Best wishes for a peaceful new year to Hacker News participants around the
world. The other country I have lived in besides the United States went
through a complicated process of making 25 December a civil holiday

<http://www.gio.gov.tw/info/festival_c/law_e/law.htm>

but I am aware that in many parts of the world 25 December on the Gregorian
calendar is just one more day of the year (as it was to my Puritan ancestors
in New England). Whether you get the day off work or not, I wish you much
happiness and much sharing of new ideas on Hacker News in the new year.

------
DanBC
I hope everyone is having a better xmas than I; this year is joint first worst
xmas ever.

~~~
Anon84
My wishes that next years will be better. May 2012 bring everything you hope
for.

